# Morning glory safe? Contradicting info



## Trynn (May 18, 2019)

Anyone know if morning glory is safe to eat for my sulcata tortoises? They are on the safe list on a local pet hospital site, same with the local desert museum tortoise adoption program site. However the tortoise database lists it as not safe as well as other sites? I'm confused thanks in advance.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 18, 2019)

Tortoise Table says no, and there are so many other safe grasses and flowers, why risk it. It’s dandelion and hibiscus season! Feed those....and squash blossoms too!

If in doubt, pull it out. And best not to feed...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 18, 2019)

Trynn said:


> Anyone know if morning glory is safe to eat for my sulcata tortoise ?


 Over the years my mind has always held morning glories to be poisonous. I have yet to come across any print or conversations demonstrating it to be safe as a feed plant. I always say to just grow squash plants.


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2019)

No they are not safe and are dangerous to a lot of animals.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 20, 2019)

Welcome!

I struggle with this one. It’s in the same family as several plants that are safe: water spinach, bindweed, sweet potato leaf. I’d have to see more of the science that makes it truly different from those. Bad for mammals doesn’t mean bad for tortoises and clearly desert tortoises eat it. There is a native California morning glory that is very similar to bindweed, perhaps that is the one they eat. But they are both from the same area, a desert tortoise tortoise is adapted to eat this plant; other tortoises may not be.

I can understand why people feed don’t morning glories. But if I could grow the California one, I’d feed it to a desert tortoise. And I have fed the more common, purple/blue one to my Russian a couple of times. You will find some other owners who feed them in here if you search hard enough.

That said, I encourage new owners to be conservative when feeding. Use foods we have a strong history with here, until you’ve got the hang of it. The common blue/purple morning glory originated in the tropics. That’s nowhere near your sulcata’s native range. To me that would be a reason not to feed it; there is no reason to think sulcatas have this in any part of the native diet and thus may not be built to eat it. 

The previous comments come from very experienced, successful owners and I certainly don’t discount them. @Iochroma, our resident plant expert, has also briefly said it’s a “No” plant. I wish I knew more about the “No” but I think you’ve got enough reasons to avoid feeding it.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 20, 2019)

What we need here on the forum is a resident scientist/biologist, etc. one who will grab some offending/questionable plant and run tests.

I try to just stick with the basic food groups - grasses, weeds, hay, hibiscus & squash flowers when in season, dandelion greens n flowers, supplemented with opuntia, some aloe and topped with a handful of Mazuri.


----------



## Trynn (May 20, 2019)

RosemaryDW said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I struggle with this one. It’s in the same family as several plants that are safe: water spinach, bindweed, sweet potato leaf. I’d have to see more of the science that makes it truly different from those. Bad for mammals doesn’t mean bad for tortoises and clearly desert tortoises eat it. There is a native California morning glory that is very similar to bindweed, perhaps that is the one they eat. But they are both from the same area, a desert tortoise tortoise is adapted to eat this plant; other tortoises may not be.
> 
> ...



Thank you all, I will definitely steer x clear of it. Learning so much from reading threads in this forum!


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 21, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> What we need here on the forum is a resident scientist/biologist, etc. one who will grab some offending/questionable plant and run tests.



They’d have to work at least half-time, for free!


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2019)

I agree with Mark. There are so many other foods that we know from years of feeding experience are safe. Why risk feeding a questionable one?


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 21, 2019)

I’d just like to know more about why it’s questionable. There are so many foods on the “Do Not Feed” list whose toxicity don’t seem factually supported to me. Morning glory has been one of those for a long time.


----------



## Markw84 (May 21, 2019)

It's the seeds of the morning glory that are poisonous. They can be hallucinogenic. Seem to have the same type of chemicals as LSD. Big deal years back with some folks buying the seeds to become high! Can lead to many complications from heart problems to motor function. The plant and flower itself is not poisonous.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 21, 2019)

Did that in my youth. Morning Glory seeds are just as hallucinogenic as LSD. The dosage is not reliable, but i saw some strange stuff...hahaha


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 22, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> It's the seeds of the morning glory that are poisonous. They can be hallucinogenic. Seem to have the same type of chemicals as LSD. Big deal years back with some folks buying the seeds to become high! Can lead to many complications from heart problems to motor function. The plant and flower itself is not poisonous.



Wow. Okay so no seeds then but I won’t worry about yanking off the occasional strand of leaves in the spring. They aren’t growing in my yard so there is no danger of seeds. 

Thank you!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2019)

Saying the seeds are poisonous because they contain psychoactive elements and we should stay away from them almost reminds me of all the states that have possession of pot a felony.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 22, 2019)

Just stay with the basic food group and add in the occasional hemp. Morning glory, mushroom effect on the weekends.


Basic food group for our Sully (plus a bowl of Mazuri)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> add in the occasional hemp. Morning glory, mushroom effect on the weekends.
> View attachment 272816


The weekend? That’s gonna take forever!


----------

